# Allow netperf tests to pass through ipfw



## beaute (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm trying to do netperf tests with IPFW active. My firewall denies everything by default unless I specifically define something to pass. Therefore, I must specifically define netperf traffic to pass. 

So far I did the following in my rules:

```
$cmd 0022 allow tcp from any to any 12865 in
$cmd 0023 allow tcp from any to any 12865 out
$cmd 0024 allow udp from any to any 12865 in
$cmd 0025 allow udp from any to any 12865 out
```

12865 is the netserver port I started. However, traffic doesn't seem to pass the way it should.


----------



## terminus (Aug 13, 2010)

```
$cmd 0022 allow tcp from any to any 12865 in
$cmd 0023 allow tcp from any 12865 to any out
$cmd 0024 allow udp from any to any 12865 in
$cmd 0025 allow udp from any 12865 to any out
```

:OOO


----------

